# fiber gel



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

is fiber gel soulble fiber will it help my ibs c better than bran flakes


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know.Arsh fiber like wheat bran irritate my sigmoid colon.Fiber supplement in general makes me bloated.Well i'm bloated anyway(excessive gas) :/


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

scarlet said:


> is fiber gel soulble fiber will it help my ibs c better than bran flakes


Well soluble fiber is gentler than insoluble fiber, and I believe bran has insoluble fiber. So the gel may work better without irritating your IBS-C.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yes, it might be better but fibre gel is the most disgusting drink ever, made me want to vomit, no way i can drink it, maybe a suppliment has a similar effect though


----------

